# uhh, you might have seen these BUT remember carrot top?



## orodwen (Aug 19, 2005)

don't know how long these images will last but here ya go:





























oh, and yes, he gets his brows dyed.  they're actually as pale as chelsea's, w/out her expert hand at filling them in, in real life.


----------



## Janice (Aug 19, 2005)

ew, he needs to pull up his shorts! Why is he wearing so much black eyeliner to work out?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 19, 2005)

::::vomits::::
I am sooooooooooo frightened and with his private hair revealed..........::cleans up another mess:::is rather revolting


----------



## orodwen (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_ew, he needs to pull up his shorts! Why is he wearing so much black eyeliner to work out?_

 
i know.  he's like that in tons of pics, not just these.  i dunno about the black e/l thing.  very odd pics, eh?  i'm glad he's working out & all but the whole image is very unusual.


----------



## orodwen (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_::::vomits:::: I am sooooooooooo frightened and with his private hair revealed..........::cleans up another mess:::is rather revolting_

 
i think you need to post the puking smiley, jessica, but it's not working.


----------



## Soup Nazi (Aug 19, 2005)

As far as being shape goes, that guy knows his stuff.

But I've never trained in some trendy shorts without boxers.

-I<3URMOM


----------



## Jessica (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_i think you need to post the puking smiley, jessica, but it's not working. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
 Edited the previous post....but you're right. It's not working


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 19, 2005)

he is sooo surgeried and weird now. his hair is gorgeous though. on a woman it would be amazing.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 19, 2005)

um yeah, carrot top we can so see your pubic hair and that is NOT a turn on to women..sorry. And the eyeliner while working out is just gay and you make me want to vomit.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 20, 2005)

ewww put on some lotion!  His face looks good in the 4th picture, only.


----------



## orodwen (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_he is sooo surgeried and weird now. his hair is gorgeous though. on a woman it would be amazing._

 
oh i know.  i've always loved his hair, regardless of anything else.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 20, 2005)

PUKE PUKE PUKE!!!! eeewwwww! can u say GROSS????


----------



## angelwings (Aug 20, 2005)

Who is he?


----------



## orodwen (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_Who is he?_

 
this may help jog your memory: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005488/


----------



## angelwings (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_this may help jog your memory: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005488/



_

 
Thanks


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 20, 2005)

i was just about to ask the same thing about his eyeliner. he has a pretty hot body if it wasnt attached to his horibble head.

did he have plastic surgery?? he looks a lil different


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i was just about to ask the same thing about his eyeliner. he has a pretty hot body if it wasnt attached to his horibble head.

did he have plastic surgery?? he looks a lil different_

 
he def did.. i was looking at old pics last night


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Aug 21, 2005)

eww. he groses me out. i saw him at the fair a few months ago i was surpised he actually made me laugh. but most of it was stupid hahha.

ps. this was about a month ago and i dooooooooo not remember him being that buff.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 22, 2005)

Can you said roidin it?
Love his hair, aside from the ponytail uptop...and yeah uh didnt need to see the pubes..

my bf says no way thats not him...photoshop? I dunno. I dont particularly care, but thanks orodwen for the laugh


----------



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Is he supposed to look that.....feminine??

OK his body looks great....but either go and shave yourself or pull your pants up!!!


----------



## solardame (Aug 23, 2005)

Ew, _vilain_!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Can you said roidin it?_

 
Can you say, no roids.

Its possible to get alot bigger than that with the supplements out there. Plus, I don't think he needs them cause I'm pretty sure he doesn't compete in BB.


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 23, 2005)

I saw him a couple of years ago in 'concert'  not sure what youd call his act... anyway- I was surprised then, he was RIPPED.  that was like 4 years ago


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_he def did.. i was looking at old pics last night_

 
yea! i googled him after i read this, he looks a hot mess


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 24, 2005)

I think that is just the scariest thing I have seen!!!!


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Aug 28, 2005)

it actually is him.. lol. he was in town a couple weeks ago for the OC fair and he left his shoes at the fair? (lol. i don't know) so he went next door to the sportmart where my boyfriend worked and randomly bought shoes and autographed a piece of paper from the shoebox of the shoe he bought. my boyfriend says he is that buff.. kinda weird. but yeah.


----------



## crystaL (Sep 3, 2005)

ok it's midnight and those pics scared the SH$%@#[email protected]% out of me!!!!!!!!!


----------

